#lubuntu 2015-12-28
<FmX> guys when install libtcl8.5 libtcl.so is missing
<wxl> FmX: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i386/libtcl8.5/filelist
<wxl> it's libtcl8.5.so
<FmX> how to install this please help me this night is my first with linux :)
<wxl> FmX: all of those files would be installed with the installation of libtcl8.5
<teward> FmX: to simplify what wxl is saying: install the libtcl8.5 package
<teward> that'll give you the files
<teward> oop LAG
<teward> missed his telling you that lol
<wxl> sorry wasn't watching the backlog
<FmX> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i386/libtcl8.5/filelist
<FmX> ops sorry
<FmX> not this
<FmX> libtcl8.5 is already the newest version.
<FmX> tcl8.5-dev is already the newest version.
<wxl> right so you already got them both, then
<wxl> but what i'm trying to explain is that the file is not called libtcl.so but libtcl8.5.so
<FmX> checking for Tcl library... not found
<FmX> checking for Tcl header... found /usr/include/tcl8.5/tcl.h
<FmX> this is when try to configure eggdrop
<FmX> im using this command
<FmX> ./configure --with-tcllib=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtcl8.5.so --with-tclinc=/usr/include/tcl8.5/tcl.h
<wxl> do you know specifically what path it's looking for that?
<wxl> yeah that should do the trick
<FmX> yea but this file is missig
<FmX> on my virtual machine with ubuntu
<wxl> compiling on your first night with linux? i'm impressed FmX :)
<FmX> i got this file in this location
<FmX> actually first on real pc
<FmX> not virtual :D
<FmX> but im still a noob :D
<FmX> on virtual machine is ubuntu not lubuntu and when install this package everything is fine but on real machine with lubuntu i stuck
<FmX> :/
<wxl> what version of lubuntu?
<FmX> 15.10
<FmX> last from site
<wxl> on amd64 i'm assuming?
<FmX> yes amd is processor
<wxl> should be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtcl8.5.so
<wxl> and
<FmX> 32 bit of lubuntu
<FmX> downloaded
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well then that's the wrong location
<FmX> which is the right :)
<wxl> /usr/include/tcl8.5/tcl.h which you got correctly
<wxl> and /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libtcl8.5.so
<FmX> ok let me try
<wxl> i suspect you got the amd64 version with ubuntu (where x86_64-linux-gnu would have been correct) but the i386 version of lubuntu
<FmX> yea its working :)
<FmX> thanks man :)
<wxl> np
<FmX> the pc is old 1.5gb ram amd amd64 processor on 2ghz
<FmX> :)
<FmX> ubuntu working slow on this spec
<fai> anyone here?
<AppAraat> hello, I'm wondering the following: Can I cache the contents of the liveCD image to RAM so that I can remove the disk or USB stick after I've loaded the live environment onto a machine (with 4GB of RAM) ?
<jrcharney> hi everyone. trying to get a nextwindow touchscreen working using nwfermi/evdev drivers. seems to be working somewhat OK but when i click somewhere, the pc acts as if i've dragged my finger between the previous location and the current location. calibration is accurate but i cant stop this "dragging" - any ideas?
<axc1298> the main lubuntu images don't fit on cd do they?
<axc1298> looks like 747mb
#lubuntu 2015-12-29
<SebastianTCL> somethings both weird and wrong, i installed 15.10 and now every time I log in I have to run alsamixer to unmute it and if i run vlc video with the browser open x crashes, also the mic sounds horrible with noise on cheese video and skype
<AppAraat> hello, I want to customize the Lubuntu liveCD. Will this doc apply to Lubuntu too? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<AppAraat> I'm trying to change the password of the default user in a liveCD. I'm reading this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization - according to that page, if I want to edit the live user's password, I have to edit the edit/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser file, but I can not find that file, and in that directory I can not find any mention of the default username
<AppAraat> (which would be lubuntu IIRC)
<aedigital> so maybe you need make this file
<AppAraat> aedigital: there's a file called 25adduser there (http://ix.io/n2s), but I see no mention of "lubuntu" (default username of the live session) there.
<AppAraat> (inside the 25adduser file)
<AppAraat> aedigital: http://ix.io/n2t - this is the contents of the 25adduser file, but I'm not sure what (or if) I should change something there. There's a peculiar comment there though:
<AppAraat> # U6aMy0wojraho is just a blank password
<AppAraat> my instincts tell me that I should change "U6aMy0wojraho"... but it will take a lot of time to test this :(
<aedigital> :\
<aedigital> https://github.com/JoliOS/casper/blob/master/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser
<aedigital> After customization make sure that there are no users with an UID > 999. Otherwise your image won't boot because no initial user is available (see /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser). While in chroot:
<aedigital> awk -F: '$3 > 999' /etc/passwd
<AppAraat> yep got that
<AppAraat> so that file so far looks some or less exactly like 25adduser
<AppAraat> interesting
<aedigital> yeap
<AppAraat> I just realized, I not only have to change the password... But I also have to make sure sudo _requires_ that password. Welp, it's been fun but I'll set this venture aside for a bit if you don't mind.
<seeeb> hi guys, I've just installed lubuntu in an ubuntu server 14.04. All great. I'm using it remotely using x2go. Things are good
 * unsermeister says hi to all
<wxl> need something unsermeister ?
 * Kamilion rolls a fresh xenial image to diagnose strange issues
<Kamilion> anybody know if ubiquity's acting strange right now?
<SebastianTCL> i am on lubuntu 15.10
<SebastianTCL> i am about to embark on teaching myself c
<SebastianTCL> what kind of thing do you need to be able to do this
<wxl> SebastianTCL: join ##c
<melodie> SebastianTCL take the cs50 course at cs50.tv
<SebastianTCL> melodie, link/
<SebastianTCL> ?
<SebastianTCL> wxl,  thx
#lubuntu 2015-12-30
<SebastianTCL> ever since i moved to lubuntu 15.10 my mic capture is very shitty
<SebastianTCL> and i need to go into terminal and alsamixer to unmute it after every reboot
<wxl> !language | SebastianTCL
<ubottu> SebastianTCL: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SebastianTCL> ok let´s use an euphemism lest I get misconstrued as hostile: ¨crappy¨*
<SebastianTCL> I am on an hp envy dv6 laptop, sound was good with lubuntu lts but i got tired of the constant bloat and heat so i got lubuntu and started using calm window manager
<wxl> might try for something that carries a little less emotional weight. "not working well" would communicate the message without the potential to offend anyone
<wxl> so lubuntu was good but then you decided to change and got lubuntu?
<SebastianTCL> lts was good
<SebastianTCL> then i decided to get 15.10
<wxl> if you were good, why did you change it?
<SebastianTCL> i basically want to have access to the *buntu base and community and run the least resource expensive version i can with cwm as window manager
<SebastianTCL> wxl, what are you suggesting i go back to lts? ok but one question, will that use less resources generally speaking?
<wxl> you easily could have done that from within the lts?
<SebastianTCL> is there a benchmark for this? showing lts lubuntu indeed uses less resources than 15.10
<wxl> there's little reason to believe either is much different in terms of resources
<SebastianTCL> like less battery power consumed,less ram per application, etc
<SebastianTCL> is there a measurement for this
<wxl> not that i know of
<wxl> but lts worked for you and the other didn't, correct?
<SebastianTCL> well there must be a fix for this from 15.10 it is the same machine
<wxl> i haven't heard of a similar bug from anyone
<wxl> my guess is that it would be hardware related, but it's hard to say
<SebastianTCL> wxl, also, in recent times it was requiring 150mb+ upgrades daily in patches
<wxl> upgrades tend to vary. i wouldn't be totally surprised by that.
<SebastianTCL> the regularity of the big patches of upgrades made me think maybe there´s a new kernel or somethng that for security´s sake i should upgrade
<wxl> there often are security upgrades to the kernel
<wxl> this is not uncommon
<wxl> also i should add that the upgrades you see in the ubuntu repos are generally synced to updates in the debian repos, so even upstream suffers a similar fate
<wxl> this is just business as usual
<wxl> in your case, i would immediately suspect your hardware. look up the audio card information with lspci and start googling. check dmesg and /var/log/syslog for any hints
<wxl> if you come up with no luck, i'd file a bug
<wxl> be as detailed as humanly possible
<wxl> then post it ot the mailing list to encourage others to confirm or refute
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14273222/
<wxl> try the -nn switch to get the device ids
<wxl> they're 2 sets of 4 digit numbers separated by a colon
<wxl> they are the most accurate way to refer to the particular hardware
<wxl> then go google it!
<SebastianTCL> how do i do that?
<SebastianTCL> ¨-nn switch¨
<wxl> lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<SebastianTCL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14273293/
<SebastianTCL> ok what am I supposed to google
<wxl> something like:
<wxl> "8086:1e20" mic muted
<wxl> if others have had a similar experience then you'll find reference
<wxl> good luck. it's time for me to head home
<SebastianTCL> wxl, would you recommend just backing up and going back to lts?
<ianorlin> yeah pretty much
<SebastianTCL> ianorlin, will it be as safe? can i tweak it to consume less resources? will the most recent versions of skype and chrome work as fast?
<ianorlin> not sure about sykpe and chrome
<cruncher> hi
<cruncher> i have a question... i installed lubuntu on a older laptop, and when i start a terminal (nothing else) and enter "free", it shows me ~400mb ram used
<cruncher> i was wondering, because on another machine with debian+xfce, having started browser, irc chat, vnc prog, chat program, encryption program, and some other minor stuff it shows me ~370mb used
<cruncher> how is that possible? i thought lubuntu was made for low ram machines?
<cruncher> (or better said, it works good with older machines)
<cruncher> correction, with browser started its 470, without 370.. but still less memory with more programs
<aedigital> i think you needed stop/disable  services
<aedigital> like cups
<aedigital> samba
<cruncher> cups is running, yes, samba not
<cruncher> but on the deb machine, i have the same servives and even more
<cruncher> thats what i dont really understand
<cruncher> maybe there is some issue with memory management?
<cruncher> thee is nothing running that isnt on the other machine
<aedigital> hummm
<cruncher> i hope the fact that on lubuntu is a i386 cpu, and on the other machine is a x64, does not make a (big) difference in programs memory usage
<aedigital> so
<aedigital> i have just 131 mb used now
<cruncher> i mean, its not really a big deal, but maybe some developer is interested, then im glad to provide all info he needs
<aedigital> lubuntu  + blackbox
<cruncher> hmm
<aedigital> strange
<cruncher> yeah, 131 is what i was expecting from lubuntu...
<cruncher> but 400, just freshly started...
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> you need to see waht programs used
<aedigital> more memory
<aedigital> s/waht/what
<aedigital> i think you have much memory in cache
<cruncher> yes, i know that the 400 are not "used", as there is the cache, but still its what it shows at start, so i was wondering what makes use of all that memory
<cruncher> because compared to the other machine, it shows 370 (including cached)
<cruncher> so i was a little bit alarmed
<cruncher> :)
<aedigital> yeah
<cruncher> where/how did you see the 131 on your machine?
<aedigital> gkrellm
<aedigital> nice app
<aedigital> gkrellm show me 331mb free
<aedigital> and i have 462 mb memory
<aedigital> 462 - 331 = 131
<aedigital> but i have 234mb in cache
<aedigital> 121 process for one  user
<cruncher> hmm.. i just saw that on the other machine, htop reported ~800mb used, and free reported only 370
<aedigital> but have you slow system with lubuntu?
<cruncher> somewhat :)
<cruncher> but that may be to the fact that im not used to work on such slow/old machines :D
<aedigital> :)
<cruncher> i was surfing yesterday, and i could see firefox building up the "blocks"
<cruncher> its a celeron m 1.6ghz
<cruncher> around 892mb ram
<cruncher> are you using your machine for daily use?
<aedigital> i used just for irc and one application with Eterm
<aedigital> like telnet
<aedigital> penntium 4 and 512 mb ram
<aedigital> 2,2 ghz
<cruncher> well, thanks for your help, i guess the other machine wasnt showing me the correct memory usage, and i compared them...
<aedigital> k
<aedigital> good luck
<cruncher> thanks :)
<ahi2> anyone know how to add xbacklight to startup as the default lxsession autostart window doesn't work for me?
<ahi2> the OOB install doesn't have brightness persistance on mine
#lubuntu 2015-12-31
<tsimonq2> Ok, this issue has plagued me for weeks and I can't seem to figure it out
<tsimonq2> on two laptops, none of which can connect to our WiFi
<tsimonq2> one runs Trusty and the other Wily
<tsimonq2> I am connected via Ethernet
<wxl> what cards
<tsimonq2> wxl: but they can connect to other networks just fine, although I will check
<wxl> well that's strange
<ianorlin> could be wierd router issue
 * wxl nods
<tsimonq2> AR5413/AR5414 Wireless Network Adapter, Qualcomm Atheros
<tsimonq2> and they could connect good in like August
<tsimonq2> suddenly it wouldn't work anymore
<wxl> what are the pci ids?
 * tsimonq2 just gets wxl a pastebin of sudo lshw -sanitize
 * wxl prefers lspci -nn 
<wxl> especially piped through a wisely chosen grep :)
<tsimonq2> I will get you lspci -nnvvvvvvvvvv
<wxl> actually you might want to -nnk and see what kernel module you're using
<wxl> http://store.steampowered.com/app/70300/
<tsimonq2alt> ok I am on the laptop
<tsimonq2alt> so I am gonna get you a pastebin link of sudo lshw -sanitize
<tsimonq2alt> (owner of the laptop is our neighbor, so I am using his WiFi for now)
<tsimonq2alt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14347604/
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: ^
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: what else should I look at?
<wxl> ugh no pci id or kernel modules
<wxl> you should try lspci -nnk :)
<ianorlin> https://gist.github.com/4f51cd320813062899c9
<tsimonq2alt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14347663/
<ianorlin> this is the kind of format I think wxl wants
<wxl> +1 ianorlin
<wxl> so your pci id is 168c:001b
<tsimonq2alt> yep I guess
<wxl> can you see the networks ok?
<tsimonq2alt> yep
<tsimonq2alt> his, mine, and some other ones
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: Is there anything you need to see on the router side?
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: should I maybe do a factory reset and connect using the default credentials
<wxl> hold on, digging
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: well it allows me to enter the password but it won't let me connect
<wxl> anything in dmesg or syslog, tsimonq2alt ?
<tsimonq2alt> hmm I will try connecting and see what it says, so I will drop the connection from this nick although my other computer is nearby
<tsimonq2alt> ok back, let me look now
<wxl> also tsimonq2 this seems to be really helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LinuxWireless?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FLinuxWireless
<tsimonq2alt> in dmesg it's throwing this error: denied association (code=18)
<tsimonq2alt> gotta eat some food, but I will check the password on the router just in case
#lubuntu 2016-01-01
<wxl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<tsimonq2alt> so the problem isn't that the router uses TKIP+AES instead of just AES
<wxl>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<tsimonq2> wxl: woah empty text
<wxl> wow how did i do that? :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: might want to get wireshark and sniff
<tsimonq2alt> uhhh wxl
<tsimonq2alt> I switched to 5 gigahertz (it was at 2.4 before) and it worked!
<tsimonq2alt> wxl: oh wow
<tsimonq2alt> well it's fixed now
<runjun> So I'm an idiot and I can't seem to google anything useful. With LXAppearance which themes can I use?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok, so got the Wily laptop good to go, but the Trusty laptop isn't working
<tsimonq2> wxl: same settings and everything
<ianorlin> runjun: there are some include by defualt what version of lubuntu are you on runjun
<tsimonq2> wxl: but it won't even show up in the WiFi access point list
<runjun> lubuntu 15.10
<runjun> I see the basic themes but I want to add some more
<ianorlin> runjun: enter gtk2 enginges in synaptic will give you more from repos
<tsimonq2> wxl, ianorlin: What package manages the network connections?
<runjun> I'm looking through those, thanks
<wxl> tsimonq2: NetworkManager
<tsimonq2> !info networkmanager trusty
<ubottu> Package networkmanager does not exist in trusty
<tsimonq2> wxl: what is it?
<tsimonq2> !info eth0\ trusty
<ubottu> Package eth0 does not exist in trusty
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl> !info network-manager trusty
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.2 (trusty), package size 482 kB, installed size 1988 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tsimonq2> ohhhh
<wxl> :/
<tsimonq2> !info network-manager wily
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu5.2 (wily), package size 1229 kB, installed size 5408 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohhh maybe it's a kernel thing
<zlandry13> anyone know how I can disable tapping on my touchpad permanently? I have the Pointing Devices software found on the lubuntu software center but it forgets all my settings on reboot which is very frustrating.
#lubuntu 2016-01-02
<Onions420> Heyo
<jp__> Hi
<AndChat494769> Hey guys! Im searching for the default storage of smb password which are stored via PCmanFM. Until now I didn't found anything. Can someone help?
<mjwg> Hello folks, I'm having some trouble getting DVDs to play in Lubuntu 14.04 on Powerbook G4 (power pc) - bamboozled what's going wrong. Can anyone help?
<Guest43666> Good evening guys i want to install lubuntu on my computer but he runs i a loop
<Guest43666> I select the language and than I select install the pc reboot and he ask me for my language too
<Guest43666> Nobody an idea what is wenig?
<Guest43666> Sry i mean wrong
#lubuntu 2016-01-03
<Me> hello
<Guest37077> I tried to install Google chrome but it is unresponsive.  Do you know why
<nicolas> Hi i have Lubuntu 14.04 for few days ... does someone could explain the way step by step to charge thunderbird?
<FmX> guys my external video card stop working, do i need to update drivers for my internal video card on motherboard ?
<dust> https://archive.fosdem.org/2015/schedule/event/vlc/attachments/slides/751/export/events/attachments/vlc/slides/751/vlc202.pdf
<dust> i hope vlc is going to be the standard media player with lxqt
